# Eat All You Can, don't be shy, feel at home!



## alkor

hi!

Is the following correct?

* ENGLISH:Eat All You Can, don't be shy, feel at home!*
*TAGALOG:kain lang kayo ng kain, walanghiya kayo, pakiramdam nyo bahay nyo to!*


----------



## Sinshana

You must have seen that in a Tagalog site somewhere , because it is a common Tagalog joke. 

The joke is that the English sentence was translated _literally _into Tagalog, so the Tagalog sentence does not have the same meaning as the English sentence. 

"_Kain lang kayo nang kain, walanghiya kayo, pakiramdam niyo bahay niyo 'to!_" means, "You keep eating and eating, you have no shame at all, you feel as if this is your own house!"

A proper translation of "Eat all you can, don't be shy, feel at home" would be:
_"Kumain nang kumain lang kayo, huwag kayong mahihiya, isipin niyo na bahay niyo rin ito."

_By the way, here's another example of a literally translated sentence: 

*Tagalog: *_Crush kita!
_*English: *I have a crush on you!
*English (literal): *I crush you!


----------



## walterhartmann

Hi Alkor.

I agree with Sinshana. I've heard that joke before. 



Sinshana said:


> _"Kumain nang kumain lang kayo, huwag kayong mahihiya, isipin niyo na bahay niyo rin ito."
> _


_

Although, I think it's more natural to say it this way:

"Kumain lang kayo ng kumain" (or shorter, "Kain lang ng kain"). 'Wag kayong mahiya. Ituring n'yong bahay niyo 'to."

"ituring na" = treat / consider / count something as / like (http://www.bansa.org/dictionaries/tgl/?type=search&data=ituring)

"ituring n'yong bahay niyo ito" = treat this house like it's your own

Here, "ituring n'yo na" is transformed into "ituring n'yong" because if the "na" (used as a connector here) comes after a word that ends in a vowel, it should be replaced by -ng.
(https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/forming_and_connecting_words/na_ng.html)

But perhaps you already knew that. _


----------



## alkor

Thank you all for the posts. I'll keep on learning the language, so please stay with me.  yes, I was reading compilation of jokes in Tagalog and I stumble upon this phrase so I would like to confirm the translation. Now I know why it's a joke.


----------



## walterhartmann

That's great. Haha. You're welcome. Aral lang ng aral!


----------



## mataripis

alkor said:


> hi!
> 
> Is the following correct?
> 
> * ENGLISH:Eat All You Can, don't be shy, feel at home!*
> *TAGALOG:kain lang kayo ng kain, walanghiya kayo, pakiramdam nyo bahay nyo to!*


Here is another translation (formal) : Kain lang kayo dyan at wag mahiya, ipalagay lang nyo ang sarili nyo dito.


----------

